# Cool Feather Art For Sale!!



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

My daughter is selling custom feather art. She is earning money for school. She loves to paint waterfowl, wildlife, and fish. See the attachments for some of her past feathers she has recently done. Please call or text 801-391-4282. My name is Brett


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Can I provide the feather? Say for example I bag a grouse here in a few weeks, could I provide a feather from said grouse and have a grouse painted on it? Also, where are you located?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Feather Art*

Yes I talked to my daughter about it and she can do it. It might be a good idea to provide a few different feathers to work with just in case. We live by North Ogden so we are close to Brigham City.


----------

